# any one have multiples and was on clomid when you conceived



## pinkmommy

I am starting clomid next cycle and DR said since I already O on my own that my mulitple risk is even higher. How many of you actually had twins on clomid and know it was due to clomid.

Thanks
just getting nervous now


----------



## Wobbles

Do you mind me asking why you are going on clomid when you O and have had a birth? :blush:

Just curious.

I can't related but its a possibility for anyone on a course of clomid x


----------



## pinkmommy

Wobbles said:


> Do you mind me asking why you are going on clomid when you O and have had a birth? :blush:
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> I can't related but its a possibility for anyone on a course of clomid x

I only have 1 ovary, it gets cysts all the time. I do not have PCOS. My Progestetrone levels were very low. I O late in my cycle which can mean I have a weak egg, not a bad egg just a weak one. She thought it would give me a stronger O and get my progestetrone some help. I am going on a very low dose, 50mg. I am hoping I am pregnant this cycle so i will not have to do it but the chances of that from my b/w are low. They are worried that I will miss my window of opportunity b/c I only have one ovary, so getting pregnant ASAP is a must. I have been TTCing for 5 cycles (long cycles) and they would have started it regardless on cycle #6, due to my condition. Plus I will only do clomid every other cycle so my ONE ovary does not go on over load, hoping first cycle is the charm.

Any other questions? I would be glad to answer them.


----------



## Wobbles

No questions :blush: lol Was curious - I nearly did this off my own back once :shock:

Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## pinkmommy

Wobbles said:


> No questions :blush: lol Was curious - I nearly did this off my own back once :shock:
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck x

NO problem, I would never consider taking clomid on my own, too many side effects.


----------



## Wobbles

A crazy moment when we kept having ongoing early losses - never had the balls though :blush:


----------



## Tripletotskin

Hi! I took Clomid and was blessed with triplets! I had a feeling I was going to have multiples, like maybe twins, but I didn't think I was going to have triplets. Never regretted it though. 

The very first time my husband and I knew that we were having triplets, we knew right away that we would love to have all three. All the medical people seemed to encourage reduction but it was never an option for us. 

We love the 3 rascals (all boys). :muaha:


----------



## pinkmommy

Tripletotskin said:


> Hi! I took Clomid and was blessed with triplets! I had a feeling I was going to have multiples, like maybe twins, but I didn't think I was going to have triplets. Never regretted it though.
> 
> The very first time my husband and I knew that we were having triplets, we knew right away that we would love to have all three. All the medical people seemed to encourage reduction but it was never an option for us.
> 
> We love the 3 rascals (all boys). :muaha:

WOW trpliets, now I am very nervous. I think I can handle twins but not triplets!


----------



## dreaming72

with you being able to O and still going on clomid what is the dose that your doc is putting you on?


----------



## brillbride

hi tripletoskin--how much clomid did u take?


----------



## bek74

dreaming72 said:


> with you being able to O and still going on clomid what is the dose that your doc is putting you on?

 
Read Post #3 she has explained everything there...:thumbup:


----------

